# Adios amigo



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Maxx has left us. I found him this morning on his fake plant next to his hidie hole.

Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

awww im so sorry


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks I gots a new one his name is Sparky! This is what he look like


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Aww I'm sorry about Maxx. :rip: 

on the other hand, sparky is gorgeous, I love his scales...they look different to me...like they shimmer or sparkle or something. :shock: :-D


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

he is soo cool his body is like silver green


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

wow that's awesome! He's beautiful. Where did you get him?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

believe it or not Petco. my LFS her in calif I don't like PetSmart I think they are rude and I was not immpressed with the fish selection there at all.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow, that was a pretty nice find! :wink: I myself, just got a beautiful crowntail from petco today.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

they did have some crowns but they were out whe I got Sparky. There was this really pretty blue betta but I figure I'l try another color.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

well, he is very unique and beautiful. And yeah, a different color was probably wise. The crown I just got looks similar to a betta I just lost, and It reminds me of him whenever I see him. I even accidentally called him my old betta. :sad:


----------

